
Show HN: My whole blog is a JSON file - milankragujevic
https://milankragujevic.com/#
======
clusmore
I'm getting JavaScript errors in Chrome.

    
    
      Uncaught ReferenceError: $ is not defined at https://milankragujevic.com/app.js?v2:116:1
      Refused to load the script 'data:application/javascript;base64,KGZ1bmN0aW9uKCkgewoJdmFyIG5vb3BmbiA9IGZ1…gpKTsKCQkJfQoJCX0KCX0pKCk7Cgl3aW5kb3cuX2dhcSA9IGdhcS5xZiA9IGdhcTsKfSkoKTs=' because it violates the following Content Security Policy directive: "script-src https://*.twitter.com:* https://a.disquscdn.com *.services.disqus.com:* https://*.services.disqus.com:* a.disquscdn.com http://a.disquscdn.com https://referrer.disqus.com/juggler/ http://*.twitter.com:* https://cdn.syndication.twimg.com/tweets.json 'unsafe-eval' http://disqus.com https://ssl.google-analytics.com https://disqus.com".

~~~
stevekemp
I see the same in Firefox.

------
milankragujevic
I seem to have fixed it. I moved the domain from one host to another so that's
why it was showing broken HTTPS.

------
milankragujevic
Useless but interesting project for someone who's never made a SPA before
(that's me)...

------
hoschicz
Android N shows broken HTTPS. If I ignore, I get domain parking page.

